# The duke of Lancaster..Wales



## Mikeymutt (Sep 1, 2015)

Well here is something a bit different.i like to mix it up a bit.the duke of Lancaster was a sealink ferry that was beached in 1979..it was dragged up of the edge of the sea.and put in a dry dock..I think the idea was to turn it into a leisure project but it never materialised after legal wrangles with the local council.so it is just left here to rust.i think once you could get in,but not now as you can only approach it from one side and you would need a bit ladder,plus security are right on it as I found out as I went to take my oblituary selfie next to it..nice bloke though.there is some superb graffiti on the side of the boat after some top graffiti artists were commissioned to do some of there art on it.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 1, 2015)

Good shots mate, very photogenic, next time take your grappling hook


----------



## krela (Sep 1, 2015)

Good to see this one again, such a strange story this.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome graffiti and so well done!


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2015)

C'mon Mikey, up the chain and in through the hauser hole, it is nice when I don't have to try it meself, get yourself a pair of stickie's ideal for chains and metal ladders, :evil: 
Lovely pics as usual, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Sep 1, 2015)

i remember going on this when it was set up as a leisure arcade, there were staff in uniform and we had a tour of the engine rooms and i distinctly remember the pipework in the lower decks , and there were arcade machines on it. i think my mum has photos somewhere, i will try to find them for a comparison. this was definately in the 80's.as we always went on holiday to a nearby town. i'm sure it was advertised as 'The Fun Ship'.


----------



## krela (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes it was known as the Mostyn fun ship.

I would hope the graffiti is well done, they commissioned some of the best artists in the UK to do pieces!


----------



## thorfrun (Sep 1, 2015)

i hope so as well, this page has interior shots from 2008, some of it is a 70's time capsule
The Duke of Lancaster


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have never seen this before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 1, 2015)

I always thought it never took of as the fun ship.obviously I was very wrong..guess it was used for a while during the eighties then shut due to legal wranglings


----------



## norman (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice photos!
I want to revisit this place. 
Went there at dawn back in 2004. Parked at the pub and stealthily approached the ship, taking ages, making sure I couldn't see any security etc. Ran up the stairs and onto the deck, 'made it' I thought! 
Meh, moments later I could hear this 4x4 gunning it down some coastal track, horn blaring. I was escorted back to the perimeter :[ So close!
Here are some photos I took with whatever crappy camera I had at the time ;
https://www.flickr.com/photos/normanpreis/albums/72157601611238778


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 1, 2015)

That ladder is away from the ship now and the door looks tightly shut..


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice Try Norman, Thanks


----------

